# I made this Lothlorien music & ambience video from Lord of the Rings



## Ambient Escapes Sounds (Dec 27, 2020)

I made this Lothlorien music & ambience video from Lord of the Rings to make you feel like you are right there, enjoy!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 27, 2020)

Ambient Escapes Sounds said:


> I made this Lothlorien music & ambience video from Lord of the Rings to make you feel like you are right there, enjoy!
> Lothlorien music & ambience video


Hi, welcome to the forum. Did you forget to include a link? We didn't see one in your post.


----------



## Ambient Escapes Sounds (Dec 27, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. Did you forget to include a link? We didn't see one in your post.


Thanks, sorry, my bad, now I've put it


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 28, 2020)

No worries! 😊


----------

